Ask HN: What will HN be able to do in 10 years from now? - rer
======
niftich
Upvote on mobile without having to hit a 10x10 px triangle.

~~~
bbcbasic
The new unvote/undown feature offers a more than palatable workaround.

------
MichaelBurge
If the last 10 years are any indication, it will look and feel the same as it
does now, but will have a few minor features added.

------
veddox
Hopefully not too much more. I come to HN for the content, not the features.
Features distract ;-)

------
parvatzar
A machine learning driven HN to automatically post URLs , blogs , news
articles etc based on whats trending on the web, and be able to engage users
in comments sections , act as moderators as well as facilitate insightful
discussions.

~~~
jupiter2
> based on whats trending on the web

Kardashians?

------
bbcbasic
It'll be getting on a bit, so hopefully it will have made it into a management
position by then.

